# Public Shooting Range on Quintette Rd.



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Today was my 1st visit since they went under new ownership and seperated themselves from the state of Florida. I've gotta admit that I was impressed with the improvements they've made and the things to come. If I had to criticize anything it would be the absence of a range manager watching over folks and keeping a consistent schedule for going cold/hot.

As for compliments:

1. The trap/skeet setups are very nice.

2. Expanded rifle range stations. Currently, they still have a 100 yard maximum setup, but the guy @ the register told me they are two months away from 200 and 300 yard rifle ranges being installed. That will be great.

3. Also on the way is an archery area where they will offer 3-D shoots. That will be perfect timing if they can have that by early September.

It wont be too long before it's time to get the hunting rifles dialed in. I will definately go back there and I hope to see some of you there too. It sure is nice to see what the new ownership is doing. I definately don't miss that grumpy old guy who managed the place a couple years ago.

Scoots


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds good!!


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

does anyone know hours they are open and days open.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

They still charging $10 to shoot?

I have not been to the range in a long time. Since I started buying property.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

No, it's $12 now. I am glad to hear about the longer distances shooting ranges coming soon.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Closed Monday and Tuesday. Open 9-5 Wed-Fri and 8-6 Sat and Sun. I like the new setup. Plenty of stations on each range. Here are a couple pics of the small caliber/pistol range. Check their site (range rules) before you go. They have some caliber restrictions in both hand guns and long guns.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

It used to be a great place to sight in before deer season. Glad they are getting back to a good management practice. I guess the absence of a range monitor is for financial reasons but hopefully folks that are shooting can keep the newbies in line in a professional and helpful manner. Remember not everyone is experienced and just needs some help from others, not negative comments.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

neohornet said:


> No, it's $12 now. I am glad to hear about the longer distances shooting ranges coming soon.


Thanks for the Info...

Yea the long range will be good for the RPG's. LOL :whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll have to get back out there for trap and skeet. Not have a Range Safety Officer worries me...I used to see some pretty scary incidents out there just before hunting season each year - one guy shot his gun, set it down and started running downrange to check his target while the line was hot...definitely can't hurt to have a volunteer or two for the month before hunting season.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if they have 5 stand yet?


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Does anyone know if they have 5 stand yet?


No 5-stand yet. My understanding is that there is no current plan to rebuild the 5-stand. They have to see if there's enough space between the skeet fields and the pistol berm. I think it'll be while if they decide to do it. The archery range and the extended range rifle stands will come first.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

As an Ex-Collegiate clay sports shooter I would LOVE for them to put in a 5-stand or Sporting Clays course! I believe two of my shooting coaches clients just bought the range awhile back. If I hear anything I'll be sure to let ya'll know if that is in plans in the near future!


----------



## shootmore (Jul 29, 2012)

*santa rosa shooting center, quintette rd*

 Just read these post and wanted to give an update. The rifle and pistol ranges have been doubled in size and fans installed.... They have rapid fire every other saturday and all the employees are certified range masters as well as having volunteers during busy times. A 100% commitment to safety and professionalism is apparent. The sporting clays course has 14 stations and when you see it ,I think you will agree, there is nothing like it in the southeastern US. The two skeet and trap fields are about a week away and again, 1st class all new promatic equipment with trap, double and wobble trap. 5 stand and archery are coming .... Check out the web-site at www.santarosashootingcenter.com


----------



## shootmore (Jul 29, 2012)

*Santa Rosa Shooting Center, Quintette Road*

SRSC has just opened the 14 station Sporting Clays Course and all I will say is there is nothing like it in the south east US. Check out it out at
www.santarosashootingcenter.com . The 2 skeet and trap fields are just about ready to open. 5 stand is open. Full time persoanal checking on everything. It is open to the public and memberships are available as well.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Does the yearly membership fee cover the use of the range or do you have to pay a range user fee above the membership fee? :whistling: :whistling:


----------

